# Off to PC this weekend!



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm pulling the boat to PC tomorrow morning to see what I can catch in the Bay!

I just checked the marine forecast:

FRIDAY
 SOUTH WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS...INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS
 IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET...BUILDING TO 3 TO 4 FEET.
 PROTECTED A LIGHT TO MODERATE CHOP...INCREASING TO CHOPPY. WINDS
 AND SEAS HIGHER NEAR NUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. A FEW
 STORMS MAY BE STRONG TO SEVERE.

 FRIDAY NIGHT
 SOUTHWEST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET.
 PROTECTED WATERS CHOPPY. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

 SATURDAY
 SOUTHWEST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS...INCREASING TO 20
 TO 25 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON...THEN SHIFTING TO THE WEST IN
 THE EVENING. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET...BUILDING TO 6 TO 8 FEET...
 EXCEPT 3 TO 5 FEET...BUILDING TO 4 TO 6 FEET IN APALACHEE BAY.
 PROTECTED WATERS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND
 THUNDERSTORMS.

 SUNDAY
 NORTHEAST WIND 15 TO 20 KNOTS...DECREASING TO 10 TO
 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET...SUBSIDING TO
 2 TO 3 FEET. PROTECTED WATERS CHOPPY...DECREASING TO A LIGHT TO
 MODERATE CHOP.




Looks like I'll be spending more time at hunt's than I will be on the water!

Capt. Brian?


----------



## Jasper (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck Jeff. Hope you catch a bunch and have a safe trip.........


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 13, 2008)

Rumor has it the spanish have shown up, so maybe you can still salvage a little boat time inside the pass.


----------



## captbrian (Mar 13, 2008)

did i hear someone say HUNT"S??????

holler at me when you get here.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 13, 2008)

A nasty sea report all weekend thru Tuesday will keep me at home this weekend. If next week end is nice I'll have to decide to hunt turkey's or go fishing.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 14, 2008)

captbrian said:


> did i hear someone say HUNT"S??????
> 
> holler at me when you get here.



I'll be in touch! 

I hear the Silver Trout are stacked up under Hathaway. Surely I'll be able to make it the 1/2 mile from the dock to the bridge this weekend!

If not, the Hunt's is a great fallback plan!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 17, 2008)

Great to meet you and your huntin' buddy Capt. Brian! She's a keeper!

We caught a few trout and a drum under the bridge but mainly just got blown around.

I left the boat down there and will be heading back this Friday.


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeff/Brian,
I would love to meet up with you guys if nothing else to meet someone off the site and do some fishing.  I live right by the boat ramp at the end of Michigan Ave, so I'm about a mile from the bridge.  Motor went out on me a couple weeks ago under the bridge, but I caught about 4 nice silver trout prior to that.  I'm taking the boat I've refinished out for the maiden voyage this weekend and see if I can't fill up the cooler!  PM me if you'd be interested.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking like the seas may settle down some for you. Have fun and be careful.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 17, 2008)

capt Brian, you wouldnt be the Saltshaker capt would you?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 17, 2008)

Bobhica said:


> Jeff/Brian,
> I would love to meet up with you guys if nothing else to meet someone off the site and do some fishing.  I live right by the boat ramp at the end of Michigan Ave, so I'm about a mile from the bridge.  Motor went out on me a couple weeks ago under the bridge, but I caught about 4 nice silver trout prior to that.  I'm taking the boat I've refinished out for the maiden voyage this weekend and see if I can't fill up the cooler!  PM me if you'd be interested.



Bob, We're headed back down this weekend but I've got the company's big boat and a customer or two to look after Saturday. We're going to head East out of the pass to see if the big Spanish are swimmin' down there. Sunday the wife and I will probably take a shot inside the Bay on our little boat.

I'll be back and forth all Spring. Maybe we can get together during one of those trips! I'm planning on being there every weekend at least through mid-May.

Parker, the weather does look a bit better towards the end of the week but MAN!!! it is going to be blowing in the mean time!


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds good Jeff!  I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## captbrian (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Turkey said:


> capt Brian, you wouldnt be the Saltshaker capt would you?



nope, i run the 'capt. kelley', that brian is brian clackler.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 18, 2008)

Same boats as Kelley girl and the other kelleys? I know Brian Clackler? from when he worked at Bayside for John.
Doesnt Zales own the Kelley Girl etc.


----------



## captbrian (Mar 18, 2008)

jeff, 
   dinner was great and thanks for the company. we made the 'family & friends' trip the next morning and had a blast. was 3-4 foot when we left, but quickly calmed down to 1 foot or less.  it was candace's first trip offshore and she's hooked!  i'll have a few pics in another thread. come on back and we'll try to snake into hunt's this time. 


bob, 
 apparently we're neighbors and didn't know it.  i live off 26th court between drummond and mound, and my parents live right across the bayou from the boat ramp (with the trampoline in the back yard).


----------



## captbrian (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Turkey said:


> Same boats as Kelley girl and the other kelleys? I know Brian Clackler? from when he worked at Bayside for John.
> Doesnt Zales own the Kelley Girl etc.



zales doesn't own any kelley boats, the kelley's do.  benji kelley owns the 'miss kelley', and the 'capt. kelley', which i run.  his brother mark owns the 'lady kelley' and the 'kelley girl'.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 18, 2008)

oops, thanks for the real info. Someone told me Zales was the kelley boats. I used to see them out quite a bit when I fished offshore. Not now im a shallow water bay kind of guy. Good luck this spring with the snapper catch.


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 19, 2008)

Brian, we are definitely neighbors!  I sent you a pm.


----------



## captbrian (Mar 19, 2008)

real close!


----------



## Bobhica (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure how the fishing is today, but I sure hope the weather is like this over the weekend!  Jeff, hopefully you'll get to come down and enjoy it, unlike yesterday!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 21, 2008)

Hunt's was in championship form this evening!!!

Tomorrow looks like it is shaping up to be a beaut!!!


----------

